# AGR credit card questions



## Barciur (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello

I've been thinking of getting the AGR credit card since it's free and seems a good way to earn some extra points. I do have a few questions though.

1. I've been an AGR member for 3 years, but no credit card. If I get it, am I eligible for the 12k point bonus?

2. I have no credit history. I am a college student living with my parents. I've held a stable part time job for 12 months now and will be keeping it, if that has any bearing on it. Would I be eligible for this card or would the lack of credit history stop me from this? Anybody know?

3. Is it really free? As long as I pay my balance on time, no hidden fees or interest that I would be hit with? Nothing to worry about?

I've asked jim about this before and he gave me good answers, but I figured before I'd call or apply I'd ask if maybe someone might have an experience with them in my situation?


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 14, 2014)

1) The 12k (or whatever) bonus is for obtaining AND using the card at least once. The bonus is not connected to how long you have been an AGR memer.

2) Whether you qualify for the card (and what type of card) is entirely up to Chase and their credit criteria.

3) I have the Chase "World" card and yes, it is free. I can't speak of the other cards. The actual card issued is dependent on your credit-worthiness as determined by Chase.

Good luck and, if you qualify, can start earning points. I use it for "everyday" things I used to use my debit card for.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes, it is totally free - except you may get addicted to the free trips you'll earn!  Really, as long as you pay your balance in full, there is never any extra fees or charges. And the 5% rebate on award redemptions does not hurt!


----------



## Barciur (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the info. I submitted my application. Living with parents and having no monthly rent might seem like a throw off though, so who knows. Does not hurt to try, though, and benefits can be great.


----------



## Orie (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think you need a particularly high credit for the World (Amtrak) MC. Then again there are no fees (unless you don't pay the balance) so perhaps there might be a bit of a requirement.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 15, 2014)

You don't have to pay the balance, just make at least the minimum payment on time and there are no fees. There will be interest, of course.

Speaking of interest, my World Card has a really good interest rate and I make darn sure everything is on time to protect that. Like most cards, miss or be late with a payment and the game changes!


----------



## neutralist (Oct 15, 2014)

Use this Link for 18000 pts + companion coupon expire within one year:

https://creditcards.chase.com/lp/amtrak/companion18k?CELL=6HKD


----------



## Orie (Oct 15, 2014)

neutralist said:


> Use this Link for 18000 pts + companion coupon expire within one year:
> 
> https://creditcards.chase.com/lp/amtrak/companion18k?CELL=6HKD


Wow! I didn't know one could still do that, I got the other offer of only 12000 pts.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 15, 2014)

Are the days of the 32K bonus gone? You could always wait if you don't really need the card to see if the offer becomes of generous.


----------



## inspiration100 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was in the same position as you (just out of college with no history). I got rejected for this card until I had ~1 year of perfect credit history.


----------



## William W. (Oct 16, 2014)

I would not get a card if you're in a position where you aren't able to pay it in full each month. I'm a college student also, and it's just not a good idea.

I don't think that you'll be approved, unfortunately. I applied for it when I only had a few months of history, and was denied. I waited a year and got a Chase Sapphire Preferred instead (I travel a lot).

I'd get a Discover It student card. Always pay on time, pay it off in full each month, and by this time next year, you'll have a good credit score.


----------



## neutralist (Oct 16, 2014)

Rewards cards generally carry a higher APR so therefore you should always try to pay off the statement every month. If you do carry a balance, look for other cards instead.


----------



## jtoddander (Oct 16, 2014)

To be a bit more precise the enrollment bonus depends upon spending $500 during first 3 months with the card to get the 12k bonus. To get the 18k bonus you need to spend $1000 during the first three months. It is not a mater of just using the card once in order to qualify.


----------



## neutralist (Oct 16, 2014)

jtoddander said:


> To be a bit more precise the enrollment bonus depends upon spending $500 during first 3 months with the card to get the 12k bonus. To get the 18k bonus you need to spend $1000 during the first three months. It is not a mater of just using the card once in order to qualify.


Manufactured Spending will get the job done easily.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 16, 2014)

My wife and I each have our own Chase AGR card accounts (only separate accounts other than IRAs we have ever had).

And yes, we were both AGR members for a long time before applying for a card (me getting my card a few years ago and her a few months ago)

And yes, we both got bonuses. me 12K  and her 18K 

And no, since we pay them off every month, we have never paid a dime in fees   

And is it a benefit? Well, two 1 zone round trips in a bedroom this year (used 100K points) and I have 33K and she 57K plus a companion coupon.

Next year three 1 zone one-way trips (ATL -> DET, DET -> ABQ, ABQ - NOL) and then pay from NOL to ATL for her and free companion voucher for me).

Rough life.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 16, 2014)

Its a dirty job but we AUers have to do it! LOL


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2014)

William W. said:


> I would not get a card if you're in a position where you aren't able to pay it in full each month. I'm a college student also, and it's just not a good idea.


Getting the card has very little to do with it. Just don't spend more than you can afford to pay off.


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 17, 2014)

RyanS said:


> William W. said:
> 
> 
> > I would not get a card if you're in a position where you aren't able to pay it in full each month. I'm a college student also, and it's just not a good idea.
> ...


Yup you pay what you charge -- in a year or two you have "excellent" credit.

You pay the minimum - the card companies love you, you pay them huge interest, and any one late pay -- sorry "we have increased your account to the penalty rate"

But sorry. Off-topic. Obviously the card companies screw you as best they can.

My experience with the Chase AGR and the Chase CSP has been good, they deliver what they promised.

But like any credit thing, be prepared to to pay the whole amount on the spot, not if but when the lousy bank goes broke and your taxes bail the (expletives deleted) -- sorry sorry rant -- rant--

Like the Amtrak and the sapphire -- have actually used the points. Keep on using the two.


----------



## sechs (Nov 8, 2014)

Orie said:


> I don't think you need a particularly high credit for the World (Amtrak) MC. Then again there are no fees (unless you don't pay the balance) so perhaps there might be a bit of a requirement.


In order to get any World Mastercard, you must qualify for at least a $10,000 credit line.

I don't believe that Chase puts any other requirement than that for the AGR card.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 8, 2014)

sechs said:


> Orie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you need a particularly high credit for the World (Amtrak) MC. Then again there are no fees (unless you don't pay the balance) so perhaps there might be a bit of a requirement.
> ...


I have the AGR "World" Mastercard, and it does not have a $10,000 credit line.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 8, 2014)

Just got email and phone call from Chase notifting me that someone in California was attempting to use my # on line for various charges.

The friendly agent went over the charges for the past couple of weeks and I verified my legit charges and the hacked charges.

The agent told me that Chase had a Major Security Breech recently! The Card was canceled and a new one mailed out. I received it within 4 days and notified all my auto pay accounts of the new number.

If you didn't receive this notice you may want to check your account anyway, sound practice on all bills due to "mistakes" both intentional and in error!


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 8, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Just got email and phone call from Chase notifting me that someone in California was attempting to use my # on line for various charges.
> 
> The friendly agent went over the charges for the past couple of weeks and I verified my legit charges and the hacked charges.
> 
> ...


Chase had a breach several weeks ago...

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/did-the-jp-morgan-chase-cyber-attack-affect-you-good-luck-finding-out-2014-10-07


----------



## George K (Nov 8, 2014)

I have several cards though Chase - a few of which I never, ever use.

One of the unused cards had a $35K line of credit. When I applied for the Amtrak MasterCard, I spoke to a representative and told her that I will be using that card as my primary card in the future. She suggested that we decrease the line of credit on the unused card and apply that to the Amtrak Card. I now have $15K on each card.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 8, 2014)

PRR 60 said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > Orie said:
> ...


Same with me.


----------



## Barciur (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, FWIW, they denied my application due to lack of credit history. So I guess I gotta get that before I get some points!


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 8, 2014)

Barciur said:


> Well, FWIW, they denied my application due to lack of credit history. So I guess I gotta get that before I get some points!


If you have a way to make online purchases, make use of the AGR Shopping Portal to earn points. You don't need an AGR credit card to do that.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Nov 12, 2014)

Barciur said:


> Well, FWIW, they denied my application due to lack of credit history. So I guess I gotta get that before I get some points!


Same thing happened to me a while back. I was then able to get a credit card from Bank of America (my 1st) with my dad as the co-signer. Waited a year, paid all my bills on time (and more than the monthly payment....no interest payments from me), then applied for the AGR card. Was approved with a surprisingly high limit (I've had a Chase checking account for a while, so maybe that helped?).

I think Bank of America and Wells Fargo offer secured credit cards (you give them a $300 deposit, and they give you a $300 line of credit). Unfortunately, secured credit cards normally charge an annual fee. You might be able to find a better deal at a local credit union. But keep your utilization low (try not to use more than 20% of your credit...ex: don't carry a balance greater than $60 on credit card with a $300 line of credit.), and always pay your bill on time.

And don't try to spam credit applications. Each time you apply it results in a hard inquiry that goes on your credit report (and can drop your credit score). Too many hard inquiries and creditors will be less likely to approve you, or give you a good rate/credit limit.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Nov 12, 2014)

jtoddander said:


> To be a bit more precise the enrollment bonus depends upon spending $500 during first 3 months with the card to get the 12k bonus. To get the 18k bonus you need to spend $1000 during the first three months. It is not a mater of just using the card once in order to qualify.


Well for me, my first transaction easily met the $500 spend requirement. So in that case it was using the card once to qualify. :giggle:


----------



## George K (Nov 12, 2014)

Wait...

I got my 12K points for getting the card and spending $500. If I spend another $1000 I'll get another 6K points?

I signed up in September - so by the end of December I should find out?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

George K said:


> Wait...
> 
> I got my 12K points for getting the card and spending $500. If I spend another $1000 I'll get another 6K points?
> 
> I signed up in September - so by the end of December I should find out?


No, the 18K was a targeted offering. You only get what you were offered when you signed up. In your case (and mine) 12K


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2014)

Each offer is different. I think the "current" offer is now 12K, but some targeted offers may have been for 18K. When I got mine, I only received 5K, but when my BIL got his a few years ago, the offer was for 32K!  So it all depends.


----------



## William W. (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been receiving emails offering 18K w/ 1K of spend since Summer. It was tempting, but seems a bit redundant as I already have a Chase Sapphire Preferred.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe it is redundant but it's 18K free points, no annual fee - and a 5% rebate on any award redemptions! You don't even have to use the card - beyond spending the first $1,000!


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 12, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Maybe it is redundant but it's 18K free points, no annual fee - *and a 5% rebate on any award redemptions!* You don't even have to use the card - beyond spending the first $1,000!


Just wanted to reiterate the bold -- and also note that holding the card means that your AGR points will not expire (if you don't have the card, you need to take a paid Amtrak trip every 36 months to keep your points).


----------



## NW cannonball (Nov 13, 2014)

George K said:


> I have several cards though Chase - a few of which I never, ever use.
> 
> One of the unused cards had a $35K line of credit. When I applied for the Amtrak MasterCard, I spoke to a representative and told her that I will be using that card as my primary card in the future. She suggested that we decrease the line of credit on the unused card and apply that to the Amtrak Card. I now have $15K on each card.


Yup, Chase seems to have an idea of how much I'm good for, and will approve a new card -- then offer to redistribute credit limits between new and old cards. Chase seems to be pretty good about their cards in general, and their unsolicited offer to redistribute my overall credit limit with them between my AGR, CSP, and Slate -- each has good and bad points --

BUT - Chase offered me a choice in how to split my limit between cards that get points and cards with low interest.

Thanks, Chase.

BUT -- the other half of my credit-card limit is USB and NFCU. (Rock-bottom interest rates (8%/year -- 16 times or more what the bank is paying for deposits) with no "points".)

BUT -- again -- I trained as an economist -- BUBBL BUBBLE BUBBLE -- again.

I worry that my total credit-card limit is over twice my yearly after-tax income. I worry that people with no self-restraint might do for these useful credit cards what sleazeball bankers did to the mortgage market twice now in my life (Reagan and Bush times)

Meanwhile -- I take the points but I don't hoard them -- cause I fear it's like the "free toaster oven" deal back in the late 70's --

There's gotta be a catch.


----------



## calwatch (Nov 13, 2014)

It looks like credit is about as easy to get as it was back in 2008 when I loaded up on credit lines for an App-O-Rama, which surprisingly have not been cut since (although I have been paying all my bills on time as always). I always try to have a plan on how I would use points, rather than keeping them speculatively. Buying/manufacturing points speculatively is not a good idea due to devaluations.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 19, 2014)

Now that I have an iPhone 6, I discovered that the AGR MasterCard does not yet work with Apple Pay.

Oh, well, given that I use the Chase Sapphire Preferred for just about anything (and it does work with Apple Pay), it's not particularly relevant until Amtrak gets Apple Pay-compatible payment terminals.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2014)

Yep, my position exactly. My USAA and AmEx work with it as well.

I still find it silly that I have to sign the pad using ApplePay some places - it's not like there's even a signature for the clerk to not look at.


----------

